# Barrel racing horse selecting experts!



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

How tall is he? He looks shorter bodied which is good. and he has a thicker back end (could be bigger but it would work  ) I'd pattern him in it and see how he does.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Hes not bad. He has a nice neck, short back but also a short underline, you want a longer underline cuz you get a longer stride. Hes got short pasturns so thats good. All in all i think he would be good for speed events. He might not be the next Scamper, but just starting out in barrels you dont need a big time winner, just something to get ya going.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,
Thank you very much for the reply, I greatly appreciate it, his body is a bit longer than it looks in the winter pictures, I got on my other computer here where I have all the summer pictures so far this year uploaded and a few action shots to see what you think. I don't think that the winter pictures does it justice, where they're so fluffy in the winter!

I need to start this boy slow, like walking the pattern till he does it flawlessly, and than move on to the next gate, but slow down around the barrels, and keep moving up etc..etc. I use to have a barrel pony that was so funny, but she ran full out all the time, she was quite a something but that's way back when I was eleven or twelve.

What do people mean by a short underline? I read something its an abdominal muscle? or the distance between the elbow and the stifle?

reining girl, I was wondering if you have any videos of scamper. sounds like a great horse. I'm in with Rhiszo for the long haul to make sure he does good, and that it is his thing, I don't want to "make" it his thing, I want to make sure he is suited for it.

Anyway, here is more pictures to see in action... and 2 of them are confirmation like pictures.

ps, I think from looking at the picture where it looks like he's taking off, it would be nice to see him dip his hind end a bit more. But I'm not 100% positive on that either.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

He's built fine for barrels.



aruraeclipse said:


> Hello,
> I need to start this boy slow, like walking the pattern till he does it flawlessly, and than move on to the next gate, but slow down around the barrels, and keep moving up etc..etc.


No, what you need to do is get his feet fixed as they are unbalanced. Then you need to fix his back, loin and sacrum, which are tight. Then you need to spend 8-12 months doing dressage work to supple and strengthen him enough that you can control his shoulder and he can engage properly. During this period you should also be doing hillwork, cavalletti and hacking/galloping work with him to further build strength and stamina.

THEN, you try him on barrels and if you've done the prep work, you won't need to spend a million runs on the pattern. In fact, you shouldn't be doing the barrel pattern very often, otherwise the horse anticipates, tries to take over the ride and you'll run into a bunch of problems that will take forever to fix.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

IdahoCowgirl said:


> How tall is he? He looks shorter bodied which is good. and he has a thicker back end (could be bigger but it would work  ) I'd pattern him in it and see how he does.


Thank you very much IdahoCowgirl, I think he's about 14 and a half hh. He's larger than my other horse Eclipse, but where I have long legs I look funny on a short horse/larger pony. I'll keep people updated once I start him on the pattern.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> He's built fine for barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Hey Mercedes!
How can you tell he's unbalanced, or how do you know he is? I never thought that he was. I was reading quite a few sites and books about barrel racing, and they were all professionals and you want to perfect each level, and when the horse starts to anticipate, urge, and push him till he starts to do it right, and all the trotting, loaping and running will build his stamina. You don't allow the error to happen, that way you can get a perfect barrel run, if you don't do it often and your horse still doesn't know the pattern, he's going to anticipate, and he's not going to fully know the pattern than, so he's not going to know, got to give him a good foundation, because I want him to only know barrels when I set him up for him, get the basics and than season him. I agree with getting him supple though, that he does need, he needs to be able to flex, turn than burn. With all the lessons that he'll need to go though, I know that its not wise to make him bored of the pattern because I want his heart to still remain in it, he has to want to work. But that goes with training a horse. I also agree with hill work, because trotting and loaping up and down a field really work out their muscles, and makes their muscles long instead of short and stiff. Thank you for the heads up, I have to get the basics on him first and than start teaching the pattern._ 

I know and am aware that there is a lot of work going into any horse that you want to perfect. I was just seeing about his confirmation and where it stands for a barrel prospect where you can see him grown up.


----------



## sonalex00 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for the post. It's really useful.

demande pret personnel


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

sonalex00 said:


> Thank you so much for the post. It's really useful.
> 
> demande pret personnel


 your very welcome, I learned a lot by how the horse is shaped that there is a lot to account for, but another good thing is to see the horse move. I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but I seen Rhiszo run, and he might be a bit stiff when he turns, but I can make it up with the speed he runs. There is always a lot to account for and there is always lots to learn.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Scamper was charmayne james amazing barrel horse. Type in charmayne james and scamper into google, im sure youll find something. I think he could mkae a barrel horse.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

aruraeclipse said:


> _Hey Mercedes!
> How can you tell he's unbalanced, or how do you know he is? I never thought that he was. _


_

Look at his feet. He's got pontoons. Way, way too much toe length, angles too low...they're awful. 




I was reading quite a few sites and books about barrel racing, and they were all professionals and you want to perfect each level, and when the horse starts to anticipate, , and all the trotting, loaping and running will build his stamina. You don't allow the error to happen, that way you can get a perfect barrel run, if you don't do it often and your horse still doesn't know the pattern, he's going to anticipate, and he's not going to fully know the pattern than, so he's not going to know, got to give him a good foundation, because I want him to only know barrels when I set him up for him, get the basics and than season him.

Click to expand...

_Knock yourself out. But if you do it the way I suggested, you won't have to "_urge, and push him till he starts to do it right"._

Horse training is about setting the horse up to succeed. Not setting him up to fail and then having to "_urge, and push him till he starts to do it right"._
You've got three barrels to get your horse around and a run home. How stupid do you think the horse is? Two, maybe three patterns done at the walk and the horse knows it. If a horse can learn a 6min long intricate dressage test with just a couple of run thrus, I'm sure your horse can figure out the barrel pattern pretty quick. It's why dressage riders don't ride the test until show time. They work on the individual movements and aspects of the test and then work on small segments to perfect the transitions from one movement to the next. 

I contend that the reason why people have to run the barrel pattern over and over and over again is because they haven't spent enough time on the individual basic requirements to make a fast, clean run. It's not because the horse needs the practice.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

reining girl said:


> Scamper was charmayne james amazing barrel horse. Type in charmayne james and scamper into google, im sure youll find something. I think he could mkae a barrel horse.


Reining Gril,
wow looked it up, and I am waiting for her barrel racing book to arrive, I ordered it like a week ago.. I'm pretty excited. I seen the one where the bridal came off her horse, and the horse held the bit in his mouth till the third barrel, but she still took him home and won. Thank you very much reining girl, I think he will to, and maybe not quite as good as charmayne James, Scamper, ol, but I'll see what I can do  :lol: . She is an excellent barrel racer, and I'm going to see how she trains horses, and learn off her. She's only a world champion..LOL. 

Mercedes,
I was just on here to see what other people thought of his potential, by his conformation for barrel prospect, not for any advice on training, I'll do a proper thread if I need help with his training, I successfully trained horses before, and this isn't the first nor last. 


> How stupid do you think the horse is?


 I never said that I thought he was stupid and I wouldn't insinuate, I'm not asking for your help, I understand that your trying to give advice but I don't need it here, If I did, I would have Questions, not debating. He is not unballenced, he has a natrually large hoof, he has the natural barefoot trim. I know that he can do it and I have seen him run, and he goes fast, I just have to take what I know, and what he knows and put it together. You want your horse to want to work with you not fight, because when he wants to work with you, than you can succeed. But, I had enough of this kind of talk/debate. Thank you for the healthy talk, and thank you for trying to help, but I will only take help when I need it. Take care.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Dont listen to all the nasty comments! i think he will be great for barrels! He has a good build for it!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He looks well balanced, overall and I think he could do fine with proper training and conditioning. However looking to the second to last photo of him behind the trailer, I do see what Mercedes is saying. My horse is barefoot also, however judging from those photos I would say his hooves need some work. Do you have any photos of him standing on cement or something where his hooves are more visible?


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Dont listen to all the nasty comments! i think he will be great for barrels! He has a good build for it!


Thank you very much sweetheart, I am the one that witnessed how fast he can go, at the end I'm going to have to be the judge and see how he does. Yet again thank you very much. Do you compete a lot in barrels or other western games? I love the sport it is fun, and daring I find. Take care and yet again thanks Jilyann.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> He looks well balanced, overall and I think he could do fine with proper training and conditioning. However looking to the second to last photo of him behind the trailer, I do see what Mercedes is saying. My horse is barefoot also, however judging from those photos I would say his hooves need some work. Do you have any photos of him standing on cement or something where his hooves are more visible?



Hello Spastic Dove, 
Thank you for your comment and reply much appreciated, I don't have any on pavement or cement or any level surface for that matter at the moment, that picture was just taken before his trimming a couple weeks ago, I'll try to get some shortly and I'll send to you when I get them, should be within a week or two. He was a neglected horse when I got him, his hooves were way past what they were suppose to be and took a long time to bring them back, but they look alright to me now that they are trimmed. but I will get some shortly. Take care, and thank you for the comments. much appreciated.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

aruraeclipse said:


> Thank you very much sweetheart, I am the one that witnessed how fast he can go, at the end I'm going to have to be the judge and see how he does. Yet again thank you very much. Do you compete a lot in barrels or other western games? I love the sport it is fun, and daring I find. Take care and yet again thanks Jilyann.



Youre welcome! 

And yes, me and my mare are ALL about the barrels, poles, key hole, ect.! It is in our blood!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

aruraeclipse said:


> Reining Gril,
> 
> Mercedes,
> I was just on here to see what other people thought of his potential, by his conformation for barrel prospect, not for any advice on training, I'll do a proper thread if I need help with his training, I successfully trained horses before, and this isn't the first nor last.


That's a complete contradiction. If you've successfully trained horses before, then you should know whether a horse has the conformation or not for the discipline. The two go hand in hand.



> He is not unballenced, he has a natrually large hoof, he has the natural barefoot trim.


I don't care what you call it, his feet are unbalanced and I guarantee if you start running him on those feet done like that, you'll blow him up.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> That's a complete contradiction. If you've successfully trained horses before, then you should know whether a horse has the conformation or not for the discipline. The two go hand in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you call it, his feet are unbalanced and I guarantee if you start running him on those feet done like that, you'll blow him up.


not when it was childhood horses and ponies, now i'm about getting better now, not when training for myself or other people. not everyone is spoiled with registered bred for the sport their interested in, stop bickering, waste of my time.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't have to prove myself to you, who do you think you are to keep doing this all the time, I don't know if you do this to other people, but you wont have many friends if you don't just get a long. But that's not my problem.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

aruraeclipse said:


> not when it was childhood horses and ponies, now i'm about getting better now, not when training for myself or other people. not everyone is spoiled with registered bred for the sport their interested in, stop bickering, waste of my time.


Uh huh.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

aruraeclipse said:


> I don't have to prove myself to you, who do you think you are to keep doing this all the time, I don't know if you do this to other people, but you wont have many friends if you don't just get a long. But that's not my problem.


Uh huh.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Please refer to the Conscientious Etiquette Policy:

_The Horse Forum was created so that people can discuss horses in a friendly, fun, helpful environment. While the Horse Forum is open to the public, we reserve the right to restrict access to those who undermine our efforts to preserve the character of the community.

Please exercise what we call conscientious etiquette when you post. This means that you keep the objective of preserving the forum's friendly, fun, helpful environment in the forefront of your mind as you write your message.

If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted.

This applies to the Critique forum as well. People come here because they are passionate about their horses. Naturally, a biting critique about an animal a person is passionate about can be very hurtful. While a request for critique implicitly invites criticism, the sensitive nature of such topics is all the more reason to post conscientiously, keeping the other person's feelings in mind.

Our interest in preserving the nature of the community trumps our interest in allowing everyone to share their opinion here. If you can't share your opinion in such a way so as to preserve the friendly, fun, helpful nature of the community, don't.

Please exercise conscientious etiquette when you post. Please use the alert button to notify the Horse Forum Staff when you read something by somebody who clearly hasn't._

_ 


_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Mercedes we see your point and you have made it, now you're just being a tool. 

Yes conformation is vital to figure out if a horse is built for a sport and to select a training prospect. However I see your point, I've trained plenty of little fugly conformational train wrecks to be packers. 
I would suggest some corrective work on those feet to get them to be where they need to be. Once his feet are correct, you should be all set to start barrels.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ agreed!


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Mercedes we see your point and you have made it, now you're just being a tool.
> 
> Yes conformation is vital to figure out if a horse is built for a sport and to select a training prospect. However I see your point, I've trained plenty of little fugly conformational train wrecks to be packers.
> I would suggest some corrective work on those feet to get them to be where they need to be. Once his feet are correct, you should be all set to start barrels.


_
Thank you very much Spastic Dove,
His feet are looked after now, those pic's were taken a couple weeks ago the day before his trim, they're great now. I agree though about the pictures if his feet were still like that, my farrier ran busy and I was pushed ahead a bit when it came to get him trimmed, but back to normal and good now. I really appreciate your comment Spastic Dove, and Jillyann. I have started my barrel racing with him, and know what to look for in the future. Also thank you farmpony84, I deeply apologize where I have stated my rude comments, I felt as I needed to stand up and protect myself, but it will not happen again, thank you for re-instating that  its something we all need to keep in mind.
_


----------

